# 1969 gto special order axle ratio ???????



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm trying to find out what axle ratio my car originally came with. The car has the original m21 close ratio trans, so i think the only options were 3.90 or 4.33 with that trans. Any help would be great. I've posted a copy of my phs. The build sheet was so bad that it was unreadable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking at your sheet, your car definately came with a close ratio M21 and a special order rear gear. That does mean 3.90 or 4.33. One way you may be able to find out, if the rear has been swapped but the trans is still in the car is by checking the speedometer drive and driven gears. A 3.90 would have less teeth (I think) than the 4.33, and the color code (you need to look it up) would be different. My question: How thrashed was/is your car? It was obviously ordered to go racing!!! Neat find.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm assuming you don't have a drivetrain page that shows all the details for your car? Mid page, right side "Axle Identification". Should hilite what gear ratio you have. 3.55 is hilited on mine.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

(geeteeohguy) the driven gear was a metal one when pulled the trans apart to rebuild, the drive was also metal. Being a metal driven gear i dont think that was original. I didnt think to count how many teeth were on it at the time. I replaced the driven gear with a 3.55 ratio. As for the condition of the car, it is restored now. It was in pretty rough shape when i got it though. You can see it in the background of my 65 gto pics. (68greengoat) the axle section of my drivetrain page was not hilighted.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

If anyone has anymore info please let me know.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have the PHS documentation it should say on there. You posted a copy of the window sticker. Code 362 is for a special ordered rear gear ratio, the PHS should say what that ratio was.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

My phs only hilighted engine option (ws), trans option (m21), exterior color, and interor color. Rear ratio was not hilighted.


----------

